# Savant's Personal Stash



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

I really need to update these photos. I've since added another rack and a few hundred more boxes.




























That's me on the right in the white hat.

Glenn


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

yep!!!...that's a stash!!!...oh my!!!


----------



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Sid.

Glenn


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

waddup glenn...


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

:dribble: man... i know what i want for chrstmas santa


----------



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

Not much buddy, just killing some time.

Glenn


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man oh man...herf at Glenn's place!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought *I *had a problem. Let me get the wife and show her so she will leave me alone!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I thought *I *had a problem. Let me get the wife and show her so she will leave me alone!!!


Thanks for the suggestion John... I just showed the wife and you should have seen the face.

Man, when will you have time to smoke all of those? That is one heck of a stash!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

What could he possibly buy that he doesn't already have???


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I thought *I *had a problem. Let me get the wife and show her so she will leave me alone!!!


AMEN!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

you've got nothing on me.... except maybe a few hundred boxes :/


----------



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Man, when will you have time to smoke all of those? That is one heck of a stash!!!


T.J., I'm retired, I already have the time.

I love sitting on my deck reading a book and smoking a cigar.

Glenn


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Is this a store some LOL NICE stash


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

You own a store, you just don't know it yet.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Man that's just sick. My whole stash would fit on half of one of those shelves(just one level, not the whole thing). If I retired today, I don't think I could smoke all of those before I kicked the bucket. It would be fun to try though.


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Nice stash! What are the bundles on the first picture, bottome level? Just curious.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

FunkyCold5 said:


> Nice stash! What are the bundles on the first picture, bottome level? Just curious.


Looks like Consuegras to me.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

are you looking to adopt a 40 year-old???????? I don't eat much.......smoke is another story.


----------



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

The bundles are indeed Consuegras.

I do enjoy that Villazon profile, but most of those Connies belonged to my friend Brian who lives in the United Kingdom. Those cigars have since found their way home to England.

Mtmouse, I like the avatar. I was a huge Mighty Mouse fan.

Glenn


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Savant said:


> Mtmouse, I like the avatar. I was a huge Mighty Mouse fan.
> 
> Glenn


Glenn

I'm a Mighty Mouse fan also, he his permanently on my shoulder. I have to straighten kids out when they see my tattoo and call him Mickey Mouse. My avatar is from my 1969 Camaro, which has long since gone.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I love it..


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet! My stash fits into a large sweater box. My problem is I smoke them as fast as I buy them.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

boomshay said:


> you've got nothing on me.... except maybe a few hundred boxes :/


haha! thats funny!


----------

